# W.Watkins Boulder City W.A.??? cloverleaf



## craftymom (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow, this forum is awesome! Figured someone here could help me with this bottle. It is 7-3/4 inches high and embossed on the front is "W.Watkins, Trade(cloverleaf in the center)Mark, Boulder City W.A.". It is light green and looks like a soda bottle or maybe water. I am really curious as to the W.A. after Boulder City, a state I don't know about, or is this foreign. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 10, 2006)

Can you post a picture and does it have any marks on the bottom. I'm thinking it may be Western Australia. 
http://www.kalbould.wa.gov.au/


----------



## craftymom (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks for the response. There are no markings on the bottom. Hope my pictures show up.


----------



## craftymom (Jun 10, 2006)

That didn't work, I will try a different way to post picture.


----------



## craftymom (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm having a hard time posting a good picture.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 10, 2006)

Hey Robin, Welcome to the forum. Boulder City is/was in Weatern Australia at the time the bottle was made. It seems to have merged with the city of Kalgoorlie to become Kalgoorlie-Boulder City. Try a Google search for that and you can get some info on the area.

 I don't know anything more about your bottle but it is a nice soda style. We do have some members from the land of Oz so maybe one of them will come along and help.


----------



## warith (Jun 14, 2006)

This bottle is an Australian bottle from Western Australia, I've never sean the crown-sealed version, but their codds & ginger beers all seem to get pretty good prices. There is infact a codd of their on ebay right now, if it helps with pricing.


----------

